# How to Use the Self-Promotion Forum



## Black Dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

This forum is for our members to share information on their books, stories, articles and public appearances.

Please only share information on works which are related to the fantasy genre.  

If you have a book, story, or ebook available for purchase from Amazon, Barnes and Noble, or another reputable online retailer, you may include a link to it.

Also, please note that only established members are able to post here.


----------

